# My New Banshee{FP}



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bought a new Fox Pro The Banshee----I still have My Hellfire just can't read the small letters anymore on the remote,, I really like the set-up so got the Banshee The remote is much, much better for me--I'll set up the Banshee for summer calling and use the Hellfire for winter---The Banshee got a new pair of feet today and decoy stand---Maybe I'll have time tomorrow to give it a paint job--Last Day of Bobcat and fox season Hope to get out a little bit but their calling for RAIN---What a screwy winter we have this year------------Pic's*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice set up Skip, but I don't understand the
Winter and summer callers ? Don't you have one for each month ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL!! DON DIDN'T YOU SEE THAT RED SQUIRREL'S TAIL ON THE HELLFIRE DECOY---That's for winter hunting LOL------------------MC Sports is going under just couldn't pass it up------*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I did notice the white camo for winter Skip, lol

so I guess the new one will be green ?

Is the remote the only thing different on the 2 ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Got some camo tape may not smell like fresh paint, I hear ya on not being able to see the small letters


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Skip, nothing like taking pic's in a museum.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great bud now get out and put it to use


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a critter getter to me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's how I carry my Hellfire around and now the Banshee too----I use a sling and sling swivels and attach them to the end caps of stand--- works real nice----------P.S. ED only difference I found is the antena on the Hellfire is longer---Hellfire is just as loud but than Sharon say's I need Hearing Aids LOL*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, I thought I was gonna see Skip on a screaming ATV! Oh well. I got the screaming part right.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I hate to tell you Glen screaming part is wrong also, The Screaming Banshee comes with 2 speakers, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Guess who's been spending time on the FP site ?


----------

